# Những loại thực phẩm giúp giảm mỡ bụng cực kỳ hiệu quả



## Vietcorset (4/1/19)

_Với một số người thì giảm mỡ bụng là điều rất khó để đánh bại. Nhưng không hẳn có điều gì là không thể. Một số loại thực phảm Việt Corset giới thiệu dưới đây có thể hỗ trợ bạn trong cuộc chiến giảm cân này._
Giảm mỡ bụng? giảm cân? là những vấn đề rất đau đầu của cánh chị em phụ nữ. Các biện pháp tập thể dục, đeo _gen nịt bụng Latex_ đem lại hiệu quả giảm mỡ bụng cũng rất tốt. Tuy nhiên ngày Tết hiện tại đang rất gần kề sắp tới. Thế nên việc giảm cân cấp tốc là điều rất cần thiết. Các biện pháp phụ trợ cũng được tăng cường nhiều hơn. Và thực phẩm giúp giảm mỡ bụng là điều mà nhiều chị em hiện nay đang hướng đến.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 1: Dưa hấu*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 1: Dưa hấu_​
Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây của Đại học Kentucky thì dưa hấu là một trong những thực phẩm lý tưởng để đốt cháy mỡ bụng. Uống hai ly nước ép mỗi trong 8 tuần có thể giúp giảm cân. Đặc biệt là giúp giảm mỡ bụng mà lại không làm giảm lượng cơ bắp đi.

Thành phần có tác dụng giảm mỡ chính trong dưa hấu là axit arginine. Nghiên cứu trên tạp chí dinh dưỡng là arginine có thể giúp giảm 64% lượng mỡ trong cơ thể chuột. Khi cho chúng ăn loại chất này trong vòng 3 tháng liên tục.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 2: Trà xanh*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 2: Trà xanh_​
Trà xanh có chứa polyphenols có tên gọi là catechins. Nghiên cứu cho thấy là trà xanh có thể tăng cường khả năng đốt cháy mỡ trong cơ thể. Bạn chỉ cần dùng khoảng 700miligram catechins trong vòng hai tuần giúp giảm mỡ toàn cơ thể. Bao gồm cả giảm mỡ bụng cũng được tác động đáng kể.

Một nghiên cứu khác cho thấy rằng người dùng chiết xuất trà xanh đã tăng lượng oxi hóa mỡ lên đến 25%. Hỗ trợ rất nhiều cho việc giảm mỡ bụng. Theo dõi sâu hơn cho rằng EGCG tập trung lượng catechins cao nhất. Lượng caffeine có trong trà xanh tăng đáng kể chỉ số chuyển hóa năng lượng kể cả trong khi con người không hoạt động.

Bạn cần nên uống khoảng 4 tách trà xanh mỗi ngày để đạt được hiệu quả này.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 3: Cà chua*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 3: Cà chua_​
Cà chua là một vũ khí bí mật ít người biết có thể đốt cháy mỡ bụng. Nghiên cứu phát hiện rằng nếu phụ nữ uống chừng 300ml nước ép cà chua mỗi ngày. Liên tục trong vòng 8 tuần thì có thể giảm chừng 2,5cm vòng eo. Bạn chỉ dùng mỗi biện pháp này mà không phải cần ăn kiêng quá nhiều, hiệu quả nó đem lại rất là tốt.

Cà chua chứa 9-oxo-ODA, một loại hợp chất giúp giảm lượng lipid trong máu. Kiềm chế mỡ ở vùng bụng rất là tốt.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 4: Trứng*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 4: Trứng_​
Trứng có chứa hàm lượng protein cao giúp tăng hoạt động của dạ dày. Lượng calo nạp vào cơ thể cũng ít hơn các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều tinh bột. Cơ thể cũng tiêu tốn nhiều calo vào quá trình tiêu hóa. Theo sự tổng hợp được từ nhiều nguồn của Việt Corset thì khi ăn theo chế độ giàu protein. Thì có thể giảm chừng 38% lượng mỡ cơ thể so với những người ăn kiêng theo chế độ nhiều carbonhydrates.

Ngoài ra protein cũng là chất giúp kiểm soát cơn đói rất tốt và giảm thèm ăn.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 5: Quả óc chó*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 5: Quả óc chó_​
Nếu 1200 người trưởng thành được chia làm 3 nhóm theo chế độ ăn kiêng giống nhau và khác các thực phẩm hỗ trợ. Nhóm dùng 30gram quả óc chó mỗi ngày là nhóm duy nhất giảm mỡ bụng so với nhóm dùng dầu oliu và nhóm ăn kiêng toàn diện.

Quả óc chó, hạnh nhân và các loại hạt khác có chứa chất béo đơn đôi không bão hòa. Giúp bạn cảm thấy no lâu hơn và xoa dịu cơn đói nhiều hơn.

*Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 6: Quả việt quất*

_



_
_Thực phẩm giảm mỡ bụng số 6: Quả việt quất_​
Quả việt quất giàu anthocyanins giúp đốt cháy mỡ bụng. Theo nghiên cứu của đại học Michigan thì những người nạp chừng 2% calo hàng ngày từ bột quả việt quất giảm hầu hết lượng mỡ bụng trong vòng 3 tháng. Lượng anthocyanins tăng khả năng chuyển hóa mỡ. Một người ăn một chén việt quất mỗi ngày cũng có hiệu quả tương tự.


----------

